# Infoxicación o sobrecarga informacional => Nederlands



## eno2

> Universiteitscursus over zoeken op internet: https://miriadax.net/web/encontrand...p_o_p_id=activityViewer_WAR_liferaylmsportlet
> 
> Se denomina *infoxicación* o sobrecarga informacional a la situación de tener más información de la que podemos procesar.




In English: infoxication and information overload. 

Wat gaat het Nederlands daarmee doen?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

informatiestress? (wikipedia)


----------



## eno2

Brownpaperbag said:


> informatiestress? (wikipedia)


Niet slecht.

Eigenlijk informatievergiftiging. Iets sterker dus. 

Infoxicación = info[rmación] + int[oxicicación]  en leuk genoeg in het Engels dezelfde samentrekking.

Stress zou dan staan voor intoxicatie.

Wij zouden ook Infoxicatie kunnen gebruiken...


----------



## Suehil

Infogiftiging?


----------



## ThomasK

Wij gebruiken dan vaak 'overkill', denk ik, waarbij het gift-aspect niet meer verschijnt, maar wel het dodelijke effect ervan. Natuurlijk wel geen Nederlands...


----------



## eno2

Het wordt wetenschapplijk onderzocht. Tijd, dat ze er een goeie naam aan geven.


----------



## Udo

eno2 said:


> Infoxicación = info[rmación] + int[oxicicación]  en leuk genoeg in het Engels dezelfde samentrekking.


Toen ik het woord hier las, dacht ik meteen aan de browser "Firefox", en dacht ik dat het misschien daar vandaan zou kunnen komen.


----------

